# Dog



## Pinecone222

How does one say "Send me a picture of your dog"?


----------



## farscape

Te rog trimite-mi o poză a câinelui tău - direct translation plus a please in front
Te rog trimite-mi poza câinelui tău - Please send me your dog's picture, sounds better in Romanian.

Best,


----------



## jazyk

But doesn't the first one talk about one of many possible pictures and the second about only one existing picture or about one that has been mentioned?


----------



## farscape

Te rog trimite-mi o poză a câinelui tău - literal translation: send me  one/a picture of your dog". I will never use this phrase when when all I  want is a pictorial image of the dog. The "o poza a câinelui tău"  doesn't sound right to me in the context.

Here is a specific example for "one of many": trimite-mi o poză reprezentativa pentru acest caz. Send me a picture of significance for this case.

"Te rog trimite-mi poza câinelui tău - Please send me your dog's  picture, sounds better in Romanian." I'm asking for the dog's picture  and not for a particular one, so it could be "one of many" as you say.

Best,


----------



## Robyyz

Trimite-mi o poză cu câinele tău...for:"Send me a picture of your dog"?
it's quite simple


----------



## farscape

Robyyz said:


> Trimite-mi o poză *cu* *câ*inele tău...for:"Send me a picture of your dog"?
> it's quite simple


 
Cacofoniile: unii prefereă să le ignore complet, eu prefer să le evit pe cât se poate.

Best,


----------



## Robyyz

farscape said:


> Cacofoniile: unii prefereă să le ignore complet, eu prefer să le evit pe cât se poate.
> 
> Best,



 Scuze de cacofonie...ma corectam dacă vedeam.


----------



## viuchi

Normal în româna vorbită e "o poză cu ...", nu "o poză a ...". "Cu cî" nu mi se pare că e chiar cacofonie; vezi şi construcţiile de genul "cu cât..., cu atât". Cred ca ni s-a inculcat din şcoală un fel de paranoia a cacofoniilor (fără supărare, mă includ şi pe mine în grupul celor vizaţi). În fine, dacă ţinem să evităm riscul, soluţia a doua e construcţia cu genitivul.


----------

